# [CV] Cape Verdean Roads - Estradas Cabo-Verdianas



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Note that this map has spelling mistakes, it is "Ilhas do Barlavento", Oceano Atlântico.
Santiago:










"Roadways:
total: 10,000 km including unpaved tracks accessible only to four wheel drive vehicles
asphalt: 360 km
cobbled: 5,000 km (2007 estimates)"

Dual Carriage way between Esparagos and Santa Maria on Sal, the main tourist island










Also on Sal, possibly same road











Road from Praia to Tarrafal (not the one along the coast, but the interior one, though Assomada)










Road on São Vicente










Portuguese Urban finger post style sign on Sal





























Portuguese style (except the position of the arrows)Gantry on Sal:










Mountain road










Taxis:


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow! Thanks a lot! Cape Verde is really paradise on earth.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Videos by some Spanish-speaking people






This area seems to be going though regeneration:






Tarrafal:This is the town where the Portuguese facist government had a concentration camp for political prisioners


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Sal Island » Espargo Road*

1-









2-









3-








Source: http://www.ie.cv/index.php/sample-sites/galeria-de-imagens/category/3-fotos-ie?start=20


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Santiago Island » Praia Road*

1-









2-








Sorce: http://www.ie.cv/index.php/sample-sites/galeria-de-imagens/category/3-fotos-ie?start=20


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Tunnel*








Source: http://www.ie.cv/index.php/sample-sites/galeria-de-imagens/category/3-fotos-ie?start=20


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Santo Antão Island - Ribeira da Torre Road*

1-









2-









3-








Source: http://www.msf.pt/msf_PT/pf_infraestruturas_transporte_obras.aspx?tipo=transportes&tipo2=estradas


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Boa Vista Island - Via Estruturante Boa Vista [2011]*

1-









2-









3-









4-








Source: www.msf.pt


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Santiago Island - Praia Ring Road [2007]*









Source: www.msf.pt


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Several Web sources quote 80 km/h as the general speed limit on highways, but apparently on new stretches in good state they allow 90 now? Any higher limits?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Corvinus said:


> Several Web sources quote 80 km/h as the general speed limit on highways, but apparently on new stretches in good state they allow 90 now? Any higher limits?


I can`t give you ablsolute certain, but i think that if they consider that road as a "car only road", the maximum speed can be 100 Km/h.


I found this law ( http://www.who.int/violence_injury_prevention/road_safety_status/2009/laws/speed_cape_verde_por.pdf » in portuguese) from 2007, that estabilsh the speed limits in Cape Verde.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Some roads of *São Vicente* island

Main road from Mindelo to Baia das Gatas. Stone roads like these are typical for whole Cabo Verde.

Monte Verde01 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_2467 by vatse, on Flickr

Local road to Monte Verde, highest point of São Vicente. 

Monte Verde21 by vatse, on Flickr


Monte Verde28 by vatse, on Flickr

New road along Praia Grande between Baia das Gatas and Calhau

Praia Grande01 by vatse, on Flickr


Praia Grande02 by vatse, on Flickr


Praia Grande06 by vatse, on Flickr


Praia Grande08 by vatse, on Flickr


Praia Grande09 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Mindelo*, capital of São Vicente. Avenida Marginal

Mindelo04 by vatse, on Flickr


Mindelo31 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow that is beautiful! It's an unknown country, even though the Netherlands has a sizeable Capeverdean minority (some 31,000 people).


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice roads and very little road traffic. 

However, I heard that there is a crime problem. So I guess it's as unsafe and as dangerous as say Pakistan or Nigeria?


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ According to this list, the crime rate in Cape Verde is similar to the one in your country.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

It felt safe as on small European islands. The capital, Praia, has some 120 000 people and it felt at night definitely safer than Estonian capital. All the other places except Praia and Mindelo are really small towns with no crime rate at all. I have read that life on beach islands of Sal and Boa Vista may be little different with combination of too many drunk tourists with too much money, higher unemployment rate on lower tourism seasons, lots of immigrants from Western Africa etc. It's probably same at popular beach destinations at Europe.
You definitely can't compare Cabo Verde to Nigeria or Pakistan


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

I loved that photos of the Praia Grande between Baia das Gatas and Calhau!!




Blackraven said:


> However, I heard that there is a crime problem. So I guess it's as unsafe and as dangerous as say Pakistan or Nigeria?


I do not have that idea. What passes on the portuguese media and by what my former university colleagues and the portuguese tourists that go there say is more less what vatse said!!


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Some pictures from *Santiago* island

Main road of the island connecting Praia, Assomada and Tarrafal

IMG_2534 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_2585 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_2586 by vatse, on Flickr

Coastal road between Tarrafal and Achada Fazenda

IMG_2597 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_2601 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_2602 by vatse, on Flickr

Road between Pedra Badejo and São Jorge dos Órgãos

IMG_2606 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_2607 by vatse, on Flickr

Local road near São Domingos

IMG_2615 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Roads of *Santo Antão* island

Coastal road from Porto Novo to Ribeira Grande.
It's currently the main road connecting ferry port at Porto Novo with towns and villages of northern coast.


SA 1 by vatse, on Flickr

Beginning of the road near Porto Novo is with typical stone cover

IMG_1980 by vatse, on Flickr

But it soon turns to asphalt as most of current road between Porto Novo and Janela was opened at 2009.

IMG_1982 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_1983 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_1984 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_1986 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_1987 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_1988 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_1989 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Calheta de São Miguel. It's the first town after Tarrafal. There would be more traffic on the road from here.

IMG_4187 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4188 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4190 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4191 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4192 by vatse, on Flickr

And the rest of the road after Calheta de São Miguel is renovated as asphalt road.
IMG_4194 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4196 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4197 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4199 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_4201 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4203 by vatse, on Flickr

Close to Pedra Badejo
IMG_4205 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4207 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4209 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4211 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4214 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4216 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4223 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_4226 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4228 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4229 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4230 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4231 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4232 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Some roads of *Santo Antão* island
These are more or less same roads like posted on last page but with better quality.

Old road across the island *from Porto Novo to Ribeira Grande*
IMG_4012 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4014 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4015 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4019 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4021 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4025 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4026 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4029 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4032 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_4034 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4036 by vatse, on Flickr


Road *from Ribeira Grande to Chã de Igreja*
Part of it is newly built road to bypass dam built at the valley.

IMG_4047 by vatse, on Flickr

Rockfalls after heavy rains of 2016. These are all cleared by now.
IMG_4048 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4050 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4052 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4053 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4054 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Road at Ribeira Grande valley* after heavy rains of 2016. They had reconstructed all the damage for this year.

IMG_4056 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4058 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4059 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4061 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4062 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Local road at Ribeira do Pau*l

IMG_4066 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4068 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4070 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4071 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4081 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4116 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4117 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4119 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*New coastal road from northeastern coast to Porto Novo*

IMG_4137 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4141 by vatse, on Flickr

views to Santa Luzia and São Vicente islands
IMG_4143 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4144 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4146 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4147 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_4149 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Something from our honeymoon at Sal island


A map 


Main road between Espargos and Pedra Lume


Local road in Pedra Lume


Trunk dual-carriage road between Espargos and Santa Maria


Trunk dual-carriage road between Espargos and Santa Maria


Trunk dual-carriage road between Espargos and Santa Maria


Trunk dual-carriage road between Espargos and Santa Maria


Trunk dual-carriage road between Espargos and Santa Maria


Local road in Santa Maria


Trunk dual-carriage road between Espargos and Santa Maria


Trunk dual-carriage road between Espargos and Santa Maria


Trunk dual-carriage road between Espargos and Santa Maria with GVAC airport and A330


Main road between Espargos and Palmeira


End of the built-up area


Some of many unpaved roads


Another one


Main road between Espargos and Pedra Lume


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Fogo island, Chã das Caldeiras*
New road built around and over of lava from 2014-15 eruption


IMG_8970 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8973 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8974 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8976 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8977 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8979 by vatse, on Flickr


----------

